# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Target pistol shooting... anyone ?

## LyonRuge

Hi guys, i'm a pistol shooter at long last! Anyone else in here shoot handguns? What do you do, ISSF, Sillhouette, IPSC, Cowboy????? I enjoy the .22 ISSF and am starting to get into action/ipsc...

----------


## P38

Been shooting Pistols since the early 90s.

I'll shoot anything, especially IPSC/3 gun etc..................... HMS is ok too but them Cowboys give me the shits and their Mothers sure do dress them funny.  :Psmiley: smiley:

Wish we could Hunt with a Handgun in NZ.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beavis

Being able to shoot handguns out side of a range would be gold. I've done a little bit, shot a ISSF match with my local club (I'm not a member) and had a couple of goes on a Sig 226 at my service rifle club. I'm on the fence about getting into it. It seems like an awful lot of pissing about and money burning for what I see as not a hell of a lot in return. Some of the restrictions are just ridiculous. Keen as to get E endorsed but my B... I dunno.

----------


## LyonRuge

If you are going to do your E, your b can be done at the same time with no extra cost, everyone said to do my E when I did my B but i wasnt really interseted in Millitary, the security is the same, can store pistols in an E cat safe, and the process is pretty much identical, so if you are doing E, do the B too. Pistols are a lot of fun!



This is my 357

----------


## Homer

G'Day LyonRuge,

Yes, been shooting handguns since 1980.
This has mainly been IPSC but I also shoot ISSF with my first ever pistol, a Browning Medalist, in .22LR.
As I say to people, "It sure beats playing Golf, on a Sunday"!!!

In the past, when we were actually trusted by our slimy politicians (FJWH), I used to own and shoot a couple of Colt 1911's in .45 ACP and a .40S&W (see image) and others.

I actually built this pistol up myself.
It used a Peters Stahl double stack frame, Technema (Gold Cup) slide and Nowlin over size heavy barrel which I fitted myself, plus all the usual "Fruit"!
I the best part about this pistol was, it shot! 

These days, my main IPSC pistols are a Kimber 1911 Stainless Target II, in .38 Super and a HS-2000(aka Springfield XD) in 9x19mm.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## LyonRuge

Hey Homer, you're in Ozzie?
I think you guys have a harder time than we do here, if youre ever in Aoteoroa, give me a call, I have a Ruger Gp100, as above, in 357/38 as well as a Tanfoglio Combat 9mm, and 2 .22's a S&W 22A and an old Walther GSP, 1971, a year younger than me, but deadly accurate! Love shooting the 22's but there is nothing better than the 357 noise! and am beginning to enjoy ispc, have started reloading, just bought a tumbler for my birthday, check out the reloading thread! good to talk to you, like i say, if your ever over, lets shoot!

----------


## Homer

G'Day LR,

Sorry mate, I neglected to mention, I'm on the Western side of The Ditch!

Thank You for your generous offer and Happy Birthday!
Like wise, if I can be of any help or assistance, please don't hesitate in contacting me!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## LyonRuge

Cheers, ive been a gun fan since i saw my dad shoot his webley MK 2 air pistol when i was 5, i got hold of it by the time i was 8 or 9, never let it go, got my firearms licence when i was 16 and looked at pistol licence several times, always too hard, too dear, too much hassles, last year, my wife asked me what i wanted for my 40th and i said id really like a nice air pistol, i bought a gamo compact, (not great but a nice shooter), one thing led to another and i decided to go to the local club, started the process, thinking if i dont do it now ill never do it, october last year was the start, got my B cat in sept this year, absolutely loving it, wish id done it sooner, am loving all the new learning, shooting, pistols, reloading, new skills and friends, lots of very generous guys over here, have had loads of help and encouragement, life is good!

----------


## Homer

G'Day LR,

Good to see!
Like I said before, it sure beats playing golf on a Sunday!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## LyonRuge

That's my 5 year old Ava, she caught a kingi before i did, i did help her bring it in, it was 740mm so we had to let it go, great fish on her $30 3 ft kids rod!
Whats golf!

----------


## Homer

Sorry LR, I forgot to mention your little cutie and the nice Kingy!
Well done to Ava!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Mike H

This is my one, actually looking at selling it if anyone's keen? Comes with 3 x 18rd mags, hogue holster, belt and mag holders etc.

----------


## Raging Bull

> If you are going to do your E, your b can be done at the same time with no extra cost, everyone said to do my E when I did my B but i wasnt really interseted in Millitary, the security is the same, can store pistols in an E cat safe, and the process is pretty much identical, so if you are doing E, do the B too. Pistols are a lot of fun!
> 
> Attachment 267
> 
> This is my 357


Thats a mighty fine revolver you have there *LyonRuge*. A year or so back a mate here in NZ showed me a couple of his Colt Pythons in .357 Mag, one blued/wood, the other rubber/stainless... wanted one ever since.  

Must get my act together and join a club/get my 'b'.


Heres one of the pistols I did a bit of shooting with during my time overseas, Infinity .38 Super (pretty ugly, but nice to shoot once I got the hang of the sight).  I spent most of my time shooting a Colt commander .45. 





Big targets for me.

----------


## gimp

I'm looking at getting into it again, shot at the Otago Pistol Club for a while, never got around to finishing my "B" application then started work in Australia. Just need to have the time to get those 12 shoots in 6 months!


I'm into IPSC (production only, fuck raceguns) and "shooting shit".


I reallllly want a CZ SP-01 Shadow (w/ Kadet Kit), Glock 19, and a pair of S&W revolvers as similar as possible in .22lr and .44Magnum.

----------


## gimp

It would be fantastic to be able to hunt with a pistol, or just shoot shit on "the farm", without having to go to an approved range and blah blah blah

----------


## gimp

I mean, look at this thing:

----------


## Raging Bull

> I mean, look at this thing:


I can see why you want one.  


I've never had the chance to watch an ISPC event in person, looks like a hell of a a lot of fun.  

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfL62FOpc80

----------


## Spiker

Been in the pistol club for 20 years. Have enjoyed IPSC/3 gun the most. These days when I do get to the range all thats going on is ISSF so jump in there. In recent years have got into service rifle more, fortunately we do that at the same range which is good for attendances.

----------


## LyonRuge

> Been in the pistol club for 20 years. Have enjoyed IPSC/3 gun the most. These days when I do get to the range all thats going on is ISSF so jump in there. In recent years have got into service rifle more, fortunately we do that at the same range which is good for attendances.


Hey there Spiker, must be the same range i go to, a few of us have getting into action lately, seems to be a bit of a push towards ipsc, do we know each other?

----------


## Spiker

> Hey there Spiker, must be the same range i go to, a few of us have getting into action lately, seems to be a bit of a push towards ipsc, do we know each other?


Indeed we do.

----------


## LyonRuge

> indeed we do.


wf ?

----------


## Spiker



----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Gimp, a few mates of mine shoot the CZ SP-01 Shadow (in IPSC) and they are generally very popular!
This is for a very good reason, as they seem to have everything going for them, well for a pistol that's not a J.M.Browning design!!!
Here is another variation, on the CZ theme.

This is an IMI Jericho in .40 Short & Weak!
Many of the Jericho parts, were made for IMI (Israel Military Industries) by Tanfoglio in Italy but they are just rip offs of the original CZ-75 design!
I purchased this pistol because it came with two barrels (one of which was threaded for its compensator), for $600.00.
At the bottom of the image, is a Proto-Type (#1) sound suppressor, for this pistol.

Doh!
Homer

I forgot to mention, FJWH for banning our Hi Capacity Mags, which I see in the You Tube clip, you blokes are having a heap of fun with!!!

----------


## LyonRuge

Jeez Homer, you pinched it! I have a Tanfoglio Combat in 9mm, clone of the cz, I like it, got it for 650 with belt/holster 2 15 shot mags...

----------


## Homer

G'Day Lyon Ruge,

Nice pistol there man!
The Tanfoglio range of pistols are right up there with the best!!!
Ya bugger, you had to rub it in about the 15 shot mags eh!
Only kidding, it just pee's me off that we are Still restricted to only 10 shot mags!!!

Merry Christmas
and Doh!
Homer

----------


## Spanners

My B ticket finally came through when I was at wk
Picked up Pistols yesterday and today.

CZ Shadow SP01 
Imbel 1911 Double stack 9mm
Remington R1 1911 45ACP
Webley MK6 455

Will post pics later

----------


## gimp

I'm bringing up a tweed suit and some .455



...can you even BUY .455 anymore?

----------


## Spanners

Only 1 compnay makes it now - WAS 3 boxes in Auckland - now only 1 available.
You DONT want to know what it was worth.... brass will last for ever though

----------


## gimp

Load it to 15psi. Never FL size.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Can't remember exactly but .45 Auto or Auto Rim cases will fit/work, if the rear of the cylinder has a small amount machined off it???

Doh!
Homer

----------


## gimp

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> Gimp, a few mates of mine shoot the CZ SP-01 Shadow (in IPSC) and they are generally very popular!
> This is for a very good reason, as they seem to have everything going for them, well for a pistol that's not a J.M.Browning design!!!
> Here is another variation, on the CZ theme.
> Attachment 276
> This is an IMI Jericho in .40 Short & Weak!
> Many of the Jericho parts, were made for IMI (Israel Military Industries) by Tanfoglio in Italy but they are just rip offs of the original CZ-75 design!
> I purchased this pistol because it came with two barrels (one of which was threaded for its compensator), for $600.00.
> ...


Jerichos rule. And you even have the frame safety model. Sweet.

Do the sights clear that can? I've never shot a suppressed handgun actually.

----------


## Homer

G'Day gimp,

The factory front sight is level with the top of the suppressor, so if you use a 6 O'clock hold, all is well!!!
Still awaiting Police authorisation, to actually attach the suppressor to the pistol and shoot it!
It has been close on 6 months since I first applied, been told it has been approved but I'm not going to hold my breath!!!

Zzzzzzzz Time for Homer!

----------


## LyonRuge

Off to the range, hope the weather holds out, just bought a new AA lowrider holster for the 9mm... it's fun time!

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Hope you all had a bonza weekend!
Went out to the range on Sunday morning and shot 3 stages of IPSC.
Shot OK for an old fart but a bit out of practice!!!

gimp, the new CZ pistol, I would like to buy is the CZ-75 Tactical Sport!
www.cz-usa.com
It has a two tone finish, single action trigger and full length dust cover on the frame.
Mmmmmm *Dough-Nuts!!!*

A couple of mates of mine, had organised a tactical sniper shoot on the NRAA 1000yard range next door, so I dropped in to see how things were going.
They had 20 odd powder burners turn up. There were a several blokes from Sydney, one keen individual flew down from Brisbane and the rest were locals.
They also had a pretty good day for it, weather wise and some nice pieces of kit!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Spanners

I brought a GCG 1911 in .22 with suppressor adaptor today

Now only if they would fix the range door key scanner  :Confident:

----------


## Homer

G'Day Spanners,

Tell us a bit about the GCG 1911 .22?
I had to go Google them to work out what they are, as I' don't think I have seen them before.
I assume, being German, they would be well made!
What is the Frame and Slide, made from?

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Spanners

They are an alloy of some sort.
Weight is very close to a big boys gun, frame size is the same.
They strip like a proper one and most parts that arnt 22 specific can be swapped out for aftermarket run of the mill 1911 stuff.

They are top of the 1911 .22 pile - there is some junk out there also

----------


## Homer

Sounds pretty good Spanners!
How does it shoot?

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Spanners

Dont know yet lol
Apparently they are tack drivers

----------


## P38

There are many .22 pistols out that can easily be classed as tack drivers..... in the right hands that is.

I have a S&W M41 that fits this description ........ Sadly its mostly when someone else is firing though.  :Wink:

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Funny you say that P38 (that's a great name), most of my firearms are like that too!

Double Doh!!
Homer

----------


## LyonRuge

Whats a tack driver?
I have a S&W 22A, not a great gun, lots of misfires, regardless of ammo, still fun to shoot though!

----------


## Spanners

'little groups'

Took the 45 and 455 out yesterday.. 455 is good fun.

Only got 1 round fired in 45.. next one went click and put a bullet just into the rifling....  :TT TT: 
Must have short stoked the 650 when I had a bullet turn sideways and crush on case when seating.

----------


## P38

> Whats a tack driver?
> I have a S&W 22A, not a great gun, lots of misfires, regardless of ammo, still fun to shoot though!


Yeah mate those 22a's are bad for that........ it's been a known fault since they first came on the market.

S&W pistols are sadly a no longer a sought after maker anymore 

I'd seriously consider quitting it before it completely malfunctions.

The only way I know of how to sort this problem out is to get shot of that crap gun once and for all.

Sell it to old P38 for $50 and he'll do you a huge favour and make all those problems dissapear for you quick smart.    :Wink:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LyonRuge

> Yeah mate those 22a's are bad for that........ it's been a known fault since they first came on the market.
> 
> S&W pistols are sadly a no longer a sought after maker anymore 
> 
> I'd seriously consider quitting it before it completely malfunctions.
> 
> The only way I know of how to sort this problem out is to get shot of that crap gun once and for all.
> 
> Sell it to old P38 for $50 and he'll do you a huge favour and make all those problems dissapear for you quick smart.


Yeah, ive found if the barrell isnt perfectly clean, the round doesnt go all the way in, enough to trip the firing pin, but noe enough to crush the rim, it still puts a clean stamp on the rim, but doesnt fire it, might have to 'free up ' the breech a little! I also have a 1971 Walther GSP, has never misfired and is deadly accurate! guess thats the difference with the German guns eh!

----------


## P38

> Yeah, ive found if the barrell isnt perfectly clean, the round doesnt go all the way in, enough to trip the firing pin, but noe enough to crush the rim, it still puts a clean stamp on the rim, but doesnt fire it, might have to 'free up ' the breech a little! I also have a 1971 Walther GSP, has never misfired and is deadly accurate! guess thats the difference with the German guns eh!


Thats what you get shooting bloody shitty S&W's  :3 8 14: 

Get rid of it mate.

My offer above is still good though!   :36 1 11:

----------


## LyonRuge

> Thats what you get shooting bloody shitty S&W's 
> 
> Get rid of it mate.
> 
> My offer above is still good though!


Nah, think i'll keep it, i love the look of those 22a's, and it is fun to shoot, mostly, i might spend some time on the breech and find some ammo it like s! sounds to me like you want one!

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

FYI, whilst I rarely if ever clean any .22LR barrel, I occasionally clean the chamber of in particular, semi-auto's (both rifle and pistols).
In my experience, you get a build up of bullet lube and primer and powder residue in the chamber and this will eventually, start to cause
failures to feed and other jams. I usually just push a couple of bore solvent (any normal solvent like Hoppes), wet cotton patches on a jag into the chamber and keep doing this until they come out clean.
Then do the same with one or two dry patches two dry out the chamber. 
Like with most rifled firearms, once you clean the barrel, it takes some shots for the barrel to foul up again and begin to shoot back to point of aim and small group size.
It appears that this may be even more the case with lead bullets in .22LR and hand loaded lead center fire bullets.

Also, another thing that I have noticed with either US or European made .22LR firearms (both pistols and rifles), some US made .22LR shoot smaller groups with US made ammo.
Ditto with the European made .22LR firearms and European made ammo!

Hope that helps :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11: 

Merry Christmas
Homer

----------


## LyonRuge

Hi Homer, yeah, i think its a dirty chamber, very clean now, will see how it goes. Just got 1000 9mm proj for xmas, so just loaded up 1500 9mm rounds , might have to go out tomorrow and have  a blast!!
 :36 1 11:

----------


## LyonRuge

> Hi Homer, yeah, i think its a dirty chamber, very clean now, will see how it goes. Just got 1000 9mm proj for xmas, so just loaded up 1500 9mm rounds , might have to go out tomorrow and have  a blast!!


Woops, that should read 150 rounds!
 :3 8 14:

----------


## LyonRuge

Oh dear! got a bit bored at work! luckily i'd taken my air pistol, made a bit of a target range, and wiled away a couple of hours plinking!





Bit of practice for the air pistol sillhouette shoot coming up in Feb!

 :Cool:

----------


## Kscott

> Bit of practice for the air pistol sillhouette shoot coming up in Feb!


Got any more details on that pls? I read about it in Bullshooter but haven't heard back from Murray since an email from before Xmas.

----------


## LyonRuge

Only details i have is, 
We are going to hold the first HMS sanctioned match on 11th-12th February 2012 at Waitomo PC at Te Kuiti, 

I got this from peter payne, i have since decided that im not going to go, as i am going to go down to taupo to shoot at end of feb, to do the .22 postal service shoot. I want to go and shoot it down there to find out how its run/done etc so we can get a bit more organised to do service shoots here.

----------


## Kscott

Righto. I had a similar plan, there's been a few enquiries from Auckland shooters to run a IHMS shoot here too.

----------


## LyonRuge

Im pretty keen on shooting service pistol, but noone here seems all that interested, so im gonna do the postal .22 shoot, will go to taupo to learn how its run/done and then hopefully order the targets for our club and do the rest of the postal shoots here. and set up a service section here for centre fire as well. Where do you shoot, we have a 200mt ihms range here, so thats pretty popular.

----------


## LyonRuge

Excited! doing my holster course tomorrow in Rotorua!
 :Cool:

----------


## Spiker

Good luck, you'll have fun. Who's running the course?

----------


## LyonRuge

Cool! Shot 93%, 17/18 for my holster practical, had fun, learnt heaps.
Also got the S&W shooting 100%, reshaped chamber, cleaned and lubed - wet, not a missfire to be seen!

 :Cool:

----------


## Littledog

Hi LR and all the other Pistol shooters on here, Ive just joined the forum. Have been shooting pistol for 3yrs now. Love it. I shoot mainly IPSC with a little bit of Service thrown in for good measure. Would like to have a go at Speed Steel and Action when time and active ranges allow. About the only pistol shooting im not keen on is the CAS stuff-just a lil worried about dressing up in them leathers!!!

I shoot a stock Glock 17 in production. It eats anything I feed it-what a good lil gun.

Cheers all.

----------


## Philipo

> Oh dear! got a bit bored at work! luckily i'd taken my air pistol, made a bit of a target range, and wiled away a couple of hours plinking!
> 
> Attachment 344
> 
> Attachment 345
> 
> Bit of practice for the air pistol sillhouette shoot coming up in Feb!



Yeah I got my old Webley Tempest out of the draw on Saturday morning & got the kids shooting some targets in the garage, was a great hour of fun  

I had forgotten how much fun air pistol shooting is   :Cool:

----------


## LyonRuge

Hey hey, welcome, yeah those cowboys are a bit different. It's fun to shoot it casually though, we have a couple here who are right into it, i shoot issf and will start the service section here once ive shot it in taupo, we have a lot of sillhouette shooters, 200mt range, havnt really tried that yet, just a little with the 22.

----------


## Baz

Hi all, nice selection of pistols on display there. I have just started shooting at the local club, just done 2 shoots, great bunch of guys. Mainly wanted to join a club with a good bunch of knowledgeable guys to help me with my long range rifle shooting etc, but after shotting a pistol for the first time, im hooked. will join and go for my B licence. will end up doing E at same time.

I am just getting into pistols, the club gun is a Bretta. What should a first time pistol owner be looking into getting?

Cheers!

----------


## Baz

Club guns are Beretta Neos x3 and 2x 9mm Semi Automatic Baikal 446 Viking Pistols. 

The Beretta Neos are easy to use for a first timer, shoot ok to. Have not shot the 9mm yet, looking forward to it tho!

----------


## Littledog

A good pistol Baz needs to be reliable and comfortable.

If your pistol jams or miss feeds on the range/cof when you are laying sideways, shooting thru a awkward port etc or is ammo fussy then it becomes frustrating for you but great for the other competitors.
I have yet to have one single stoppage with my pistol and when on an IPSC COF I regulary encounter my mates with more expensive and tighter tollerance pistols having to clear stoppages, remove mags, etc due to ammo variances etc.

If you are shooting ISSF then accuracy is a must, Service Match then reliability and being comfortable in both hands etc and ergonomics are great, same as with IPSC. As I shoot IPSC and Service my two main needs are reliability and ergonomics.

Have a think on what type of match you wish to shoot the most and have a chat to the guys shooting that style, they will give you heaps of thoughts. ISSF will have vastly different needs to IPSC and Service will have vastly different needs to Metallic Silhouette. They all are fun to shoot.

Cheers.

----------


## LyonRuge

Good advice there from littledog, best thing to do is during the time it takes to get your B cat, it took me 11 months, try as many different guns as you can, our club have ruger mk3 club guns, really nice to shoot, i find the grip a little thin, but apparently, they are mongrels to strip for cleaning, i bought a Walther GSP, google it, ugly as sin, old as the hills, 1971, .22, i tried in Taupo, and bought it on the spot, paid $250 for it, stole it! sometimes you find a deal eh! I'll never sell that gun, it has never miss fired or miss fed, like i said, its ugly, buts deadly accurate! I also own a S&W 22a, had loads of trouble with it misfiring, got that sorted now, after talking to some really nice guys in the clubs, 100% now, and again, quite cheap, $400 second hand. Whatever section you think youll shoot, get a decent 22, they are fun to shoot, cheap as chips to feed, and provide loads of fun. I have a 9mm and a 357 revolver, I am going to shoot service as well, i like the precision shooting as opposed to the speed shooting, even though it is a timed event, you still have to score the bulls! Like i said, try as many guns as you can, not sure where you are but everyone that comes to our club gets to shoot lots of different stuff, awesome guys, very generous and very helpfull, something ive found to be common now in Rotorua and taupo as well, and im sure right around NZ, good luck, enjoy, have fun!

----------


## compound

Hey Baz, 9mm is just the start. After that will be 45 ACP, 44 Mag etc. Im sure offers will come to try out all the other guys toys. Does anyone else see the humour in joining a pistol club to help with long range rifle shooting? :Grin:

----------


## Baz

[QUOTE=compound;6989]Hey Baz, 9mm is just the start. After that will be 45 ACP, 44 Mag etc. Im sure offers will come to try out all the other guys toys. Does anyone else see the humour in joining a pistol club to help with long range rifle shooting?[/QUOTE]

Yeah ok, but last time I checked I used the same finger to practice trigger controll on the pistol so when im back on the longrange rifle i'm twice as good :Cool: . Also there is alot of knowledge to be found with a good bunch of guys that like pistols, rifles, reloading, hunting and shotguns etc.

And who dosent like shooting, what ever form it takes???

----------


## compound

Very true. I should try to get to the range more often. Might see you down there one day.

----------

